# Geodesic portable emergency shelter



## mangome (Jul 31, 2010)

Check out Turtle Tuff Survival Shelters | Far More Than Just a Tent!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

unfortunately the barebones 16' unit (frame + cover only) is $1700+ 

many of the peripherals are overpriced (like they bought them retail & then marked them up to cover expenses)

and the frame may stand up to 147 mph winds but they give no actual numbers for the polymer cover


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

jacson said:


> Apartment buildings will most likely not stand against EF3 or higher tornadoes. In an apartment building, the safest spot would be the lowest level possible and in an interior room.


Why would you put a geodesic tent up inside an apartment building???


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

Not a bad price considering.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking at the size, options and price, I think I'll stick with a 4-season base-camp tent.

I picked up a Ferrino Base Camp tent that's 4-season and 14' diameter so it's just a little smaller then the dome, but at $550, it's only 1/3 of the price


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

bczoom said:


> Looking at the size, options and price, I think I'll stick with a 4-season base-camp tent.
> 
> I picked up a Ferrino Base Camp tent that's 4-season and 14' diameter so it's just a little smaller then the dome, but at $550, it's only 1/3 of the price


How long would you be staying in it?
When I bough my first North Face tent and broke out the instructions. It said. "Do not set up in direct sun light" UV light can eat tent fabric up in as little as two months.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

As long as needed...

It's made of Oxford Polyester which I believe is the same material used to make boat sails, backpacks... so I'd expect it to hold up.


----------

